

Lessons Learned From Previous SSL/TLS Attacks - sweis
http://eprint.iacr.org/2013/049

======
benmmurphy
this is interesting because Chris Meyer (one of the authors of the paper) is
going to soon release details about an attack similar to Bleichenbacher that
effects the Java SSL implementation and possibly other implementations.

~~~
benmmurphy
someone else released a paper: <http://eprint.iacr.org/2003/052.pdf>

------
diminoten
There are a surprising number of typos in this paper.

